# Psychology and sexual revolution



## arapahoepark (May 5, 2015)

Reading this: Sexual Revolution, Multiculturalism & the Rise of Neo-Progressivism with its particular psychological bent, as an ignorant person on the matter I find this type of psychology as having the same credibility as dianetics.
Any thoughts on the matter? I am ready to stand corrected.


----------

